# Campaign Creator



## Iesumaro (Jun 1, 2006)

I heard that this program is usefull, but I cant find it and when i use google it shows some odd community thing. Any help?


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 2, 2006)

Iesumaro said:
			
		

> I heard that this program is usefull, but I cant find it and when i use google it shows some odd community thing. Any help?



Welcome to these boards!  (I normally don't get to do that here)

CMP is working on a program called RPG Toolkit, is that what you're thinking of? If so, that program's not out yet.


----------

